# D-Rig / Medusa Rig



## wörni (14. Februar 2004)

würde mir gerne mal so D-Rig Haken zulegen.
Habe aber nicht so den Durchblick wie genau man das System fischt. Vielleicht kann mal jemand ein Bild mit Anleitung  #4 reinstellen.

Ander Frage:  Medusa - Rig 

wäre es eine Idee, ein Korkbällchen mit Birdfood zu bekleben (Sekundenkleber) und schwimmend am langen Vorfach mit Wasserkugel auf Karpfen (Graskarpfen) zu fischen ;+


----------



## Pilkman (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo Wörni,

eigentlich gehören diese Begriffe eher zum Karpfenangeln - vielleicht kann einer der Mods so nett sein und das Thema dorthin verschieben.

Aber trotzdem kann ich ja jetzt schon was dazu schreiben. :q 

Das D-Rig oder Amnesia D-Rig ist eine etwas andere Art der Befestigung des Köders am Haken. Sprich der Boilie oder die Partikel sind nicht auf einem Haar befestigt, was direkt hinter dem Hakenschenkel läuft. Statt  dessen ist am hinteren Hakenschenkel ein Auge oder ein D aus dickerer Monofiler oder eben Amnesia angebracht, auf der ein kleiner Edelstahlring gleitend befestigt ist. Und an diesem Edelstahlring bindet man den Boilie mit ungewachster Zahnseide oder einem Baitband (chirurgisches Gummi) fest. 
Dies bewirkt, dass der Köder sehr variabel am Haken befestigt ist und vom Karpfen nur sehr schwer wieder ausgestoßen werden kann. Die meisten D-Rigs, die ich kenne, werden meist mit PopUps gefischt, obwohl man sie auch mit Bodenködern angeln kann.

Das Medusa-Rig. Dazu hat Schutty im Karpfenforum schon was gesagt. Ich persönlich kannte es noch gar nicht und hab diese Art auch erst von ihm kennengelernt. Beim Norwegen-Treffen in Berlin war natürlich auch ordentlich Zeit für ´nen Karpfen-Schnack und Schutty hat mir eines seiner Medusa-Rigs überlassen - danke nochmal an der Stelle an Schutty! #6 Normalerweise wird das Medusa-Rig mit entfetteten Maden gefischt und nicht mit Sämereien, aber das klingt auch nicht schlecht...

Pilkman


----------



## Jirko (16. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Pilkman _
> *...eigentlich gehören diese Begriffe eher zum Karpfenangeln - vielleicht kann einer der Mods so nett sein und das Thema dorthin verschieben...*



erledischt :m


----------



## Pilkman (16. Februar 2004)

@ Jirko

Thankz!!! :q 

Pilkman


----------



## spinnracer (16. Februar 2004)

Ich habe gestern mit dem Medusa-Rig gefischt und einen Biss nach etwa 30 Minuten gehabt. Leider konnte ich ihn nicht verwerten.
Ich fische das Rig nur auf Grund. Ich füge denn Maden immer noch etwas von meinem Grundfutter dazu. Beides hält gut auf dem Korkball. Durch die Futterkomponenete riecht es nicht so stark nach dem Lösungsmittel des Klebers. Das mit der Wasserkugel ist eine gute Idee und sicher einen Versuch wert. Für die Graskarpfen könnte man auch Erbspüree aus der Tüte nehmen. Das ist in meinen Pop-ups und das funzt für die Graser.


----------



## wörni (17. Februar 2004)

> Und an diesem Edelstahlring bindet man den Boilie mit ungewachster Zahnseide oder einem Baitband (chirurgisches Gummi) fest



gibt es da einen Abstand, oder wird der Boilie direkt an dem Ring festgebunden.





> Durch die Futterkomponenete riecht es nicht so stark nach dem Lösungsmittel des Klebers



das wundert mich sowieso, daß die Karpfen mit dem Klebergeruch kein Problem haben ;+ ;+ ;+


----------



## BadPoldi (17. Februar 2004)

Hi,

hier mal ein bild von ner d-rig montage. normalerweise nimmt man die zahnspangengummis (sind am billigsten :q  ) kein abstand zum ring..

medusa, kann ich nix sagen, das fisch ich ned, sorry....

Gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Pilkman (17. Februar 2004)

Die D-Rig-Montage von BadPoldi ist für mich persönlich erstmal neu - was aber nix heissen muss...  :q 

Bei den D-Rigs, die ich kenne, läuft das Monofil-Stückchen nicht unten am Hakenbogen, sondern hinten am Schenkel entlang meist vom Öhr aus. War für mich bisher die gebräuchliche Variante.

Ich hab mal ein weiteres Schema von einem D-Rig angehängt.

Pilkman


----------



## wörni (18. Februar 2004)

> normalerweise nimmt man die zahnspangengummis (sind am billigsten  )



@BadPoldi

wo bekomme ich die, Drogerie ;+  Apotheke ;+  und was kosten die so ;+


----------



## BadPoldi (18. Februar 2004)

Hi,

@wörni die kriegst beim zahnarzt :q :q :q , sind normalerweise so gummis für zahnspangen... kosten eigentlich nix wenn man freundlich fragt...

die montage würd ich aber nur für pop-up nehmen im stillen gewässer...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Pilkman (18. Februar 2004)

@ Wörni

Kannst natürlich auch den teuren Weg wählen und Deinen Tackledealer beglücken...   :q 

... der verkauft sowas unter dem Namen Baitbands von etlichen Firmen wie Pelzer, Fox u.ä. - Preis für 20 Stück dann aber ca. 2 Euro nochwas... #h 

Pilkman


----------



## KöFi (20. Februar 2004)

Hab' eine gute Seite gefunden mit vielen D-Rig  Montagen


----------



## Pilkman (20. Februar 2004)

Sehr gute Seite, KöFi! #6

Hab ich mir vor einiger Zeit mal für den persönlichen Gebrauch ausgedruckt. Ist leider wieder etwas in Vergessenheit geraten; werd mir die Seiten wohl mal wieder zu Gemüte führen... 

Pilkman


----------



## wörni (21. Februar 2004)

@KöFi

super Seite :m 

tolle Anregungen :b um mal was anderes auszuprobieren


----------



## strawinski (2. August 2008)

*AW: D-Rig / Medusa Rig*



wörni schrieb:


> würde mir gerne mal so D-Rig Haken zulegen.
> Habe aber nicht so den Durchblick wie genau man das System fischt. Vielleicht kann mal jemand ein Bild mit Anleitung #4 reinstellen.
> 
> Ander Frage: Medusa - Rig
> ...


 

Halten denn die Maden und riecht der Sekundenkleber nicht unter Wasser. Ich find die Medusa eine sehr gute Idee.


----------



## zrako (2. August 2008)

*AW: D-Rig / Medusa Rig*

nach 4 jahren^^


----------



## ulli1982 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Re: D-Rig / Medusa Rig*



KöFi schrieb:


> Hab' eine gute Seite gefunden mit vielen D-Rig  Montagen



Seite Down ;(((c:c:c


----------



## j4ni (19. September 2010)

*AW: D-Rig / Medusa Rig*

Ist ja auch schon ein paar Jährchen älter


----------



## Knigge007 (19. September 2010)

*AW: D-Rig / Medusa Rig*

@Ulli was wolltest den, ne Anleitung wie man ein D Rig bindet ?

Das findest u.a. hier - http://www.carpfisher.info/drig.htm



Gruß


----------

